# Learning BLD



## Ewks (Apr 21, 2008)

I am thinking of really learning BLD. I can solve the cube with the BLD method eyes open and can do edge and corner orientation blindfolded. So my question here is that how long should it take for me to learn to memorise the pieces so that I could solve the whole cube BLD?


----------



## joey (Apr 21, 2008)

For numbers/letters/visual, it doesnt take any time at all to start practising memorising. For images, it can take a bit longer, because you need to make the images first. Start now


----------



## Ewks (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I'm going to start first by memorising orientations and then solving them then memorising edge permutation and solving it and then do the corners. will this be a good or a bad way to learn it?


----------



## Leo (Apr 22, 2008)

I would just do a few solves taking as long as needed to memorize, so you get used to the intake of information. If you just memorize certain parts, solve, then memorize the others you won't get used to it and it may be harder to adjust. My main goal when I first started was to get a solve, so I didn't even time myself, because personally that makes me feel a bit rushed.

Then once I got used to solving I would start timing myself.


----------



## Ewks (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for helpfull advice.
By the way I got my first almost succesfull BLD solve today, it had only two corners oriented wrongly.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, nice job  , when i first started, i actually made it a bit easier for my self by taking out any hard cases, fixing some orientation or starting with a few pieces correctly places until i worked up enough confidence to go for a full solve. often, a couple pieces in place helps alot.


----------

